# U 515 (1942-1944)



## Vincent Borg (Jan 20, 2007)

Hello All,

I am trying to obtain a good photo
of Uboat U 515 (1942-1944) which
sank the S.S. CERAMIC on the
07th December, 1942.

Thanks to all,


Vincent Borg
Naxxar,
Malta.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Suggest you try searching U.boat.net The Conning Tower


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello Vincent, try these ...

http://www.desausa.org
http://www.desausa.org/sinking_of_u_515.htm

http://www.titanic-whitestarships.com/WSL_Ceramic.htm

http://www.uboatarchive.net/U-515.htm

All best, Raymond


----------



## Vincent Borg (Jan 20, 2007)

*U-515 (1942 - 1944)*

Hello Hugh,

thanks for your suggestion I shall
try my luck.


Regards,


Vincent Borg
Naxxar,
Malta.


----------



## Vincent Borg (Jan 20, 2007)

*U-515 (1942 - 1944)*

Hello Raymond,

Thanks for the sites you have submitted
the last three I already have, but I never
never came across the first one so I shall
try there.

Regards.


Vincent Borg.
Naxxar.
Malta.


----------



## SteveCT (Aug 30, 2007)

Vincent Borg said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am trying to obtain a good photo
> of Uboat U 515 (1942-1944) which
> ...


I have the Paul Kemp book U-Boats Destroyed if you need any details. 

Steve


----------



## Vincent Borg (Jan 20, 2007)

*U-515 (1942 - 1944)*

Hello Steve,

Thanks for you assistance, I have photos of the U 515 but
not so good. All I need is a good photo of U 515 (i.e. berthed
or full side) for my personal research use and it is not going 
to be published anywhere.

Thanks,

Best Regards,


Vincent Borg.
Naxxar.
Malta.


----------



## SteveCT (Aug 30, 2007)

Vincent Borg said:


> Hello Steve,
> 
> Thanks for you assistance, I have photos of the U 515 but
> not so good. All I need is a good photo of U 515 (i.e. berthed
> ...


I've had a good look through my books but sorry to say I can't help you. I have a diver friend who had spent a lot of time researching U-Boats and I've left him a message to call me to see if he has one. 

Best regards

Steve


----------



## Vincent Borg (Jan 20, 2007)

*U-515 (1942 - 1944)*

Hello Steve,

Thanks for your assistance,
much appreciated.


Best Regards,


Vincent Borg
Naxxar,
Malta.


----------



## mike salzburg (Oct 9, 2014)

Greetings, I walked through the U-515 when she was still outside the museum of science and industry,most regrettably,I took no photos(young and foolish). Does anyone know what decade that might have been or have any pics? Most humble thanks,mike


----------

